# Shelby custom



## St.Peter

This is a project I built from a Shelby frame and fork. It has drum brakes on the front and back. 24 x 3 tires. Its a nice smooth ride.


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Nice looking bike!


----------



## the tinker

really nice work on the old shelby! I like seeing these old bikes being put back on the road, I bet you get many good comments.:o


----------



## thebikeman

Cool Bike. It has that Happy Circus Bike effect on me. I like it so much, I have Questions. What powers the lights? Where are the Batteries? Is that a Red Horn on the handlebars? Just wondering, because it has a bell on it and a  light on the front and a backup light on the rear. What do you call those brake levers? I really like them. What is the zip tied bracket on the front hub do ? Is that a bracket to hold the Speedometer or a Drink Holder?
A lot of questions huh? But it does look cool.  That seat is very interesting. Small Girls pan with a lot of springs. I would call it Curvy Girl Seat... 
Thanks for Sharing the pictures.


----------



## vincev

Kool bike !


----------



## St.Peter

Your right, a lot of questions. The LED headlight is battery powered from a box on the underside of the fork. That is a battery powered horn on the handle bars. In some of the pictures I have a whizzer speedo on the bars but later on I swapped it out for a cup holder. Starbucks is close by and it makes for a nice morning ride. The zip tied bracket on the front hub is for the drum brake. I had a ride coming up quick and didn't have time to make a nice looking bracket. The brake handles are for road bikes, I thought it would be a fun change from the traditional brake levers. I found the horn annoys people as I approach and added the bell to have that "he could be selling ice cream" sound that appeals more to the folks around here. Nobody refers to me as a Curvy Girl but the seat is a girls seat that I recovered in leather. Its a fun rider. It has 24" wheels with the thick brick 24x3 tires. I have been using swap meet parking lights from old cars and repurposing them on some of my old builds. I appreciate the questions and interest in my bike build. These are fun to build, ride and share.


----------



## runningbarre

I am not a fan of red (looks red on my computer) but that color scheme rocks!


----------



## mick5cents

beautiful


----------



## bairdco

Cool bike!

I hope you replaced that zip tie on the drum brake. There's a tremendous amount of force on the arm while stopping, and it'll break that easily.

I tried a stainless hose clamp for the same reason you did, and it snapped at the first brake pull.

An atom drum snapped a steel bracket on my motorized bike,  spinning the bracket and locking up the front wheel at 45mph.

Broke 4 ribs, wrist, two fingers, seperated my shoulder which required surgery,  and bruised my heart, lungs and kidneys. 

So, yknow,  just sayin'...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Nice looking bike


----------



## sludgeguy

Great looking ride!


----------



## Barebo

Sweet Ride!!! I'm turning an Evans Sonic Scout into a "semi-custom" and hope it turns out nearly as nice as this one did!


----------



## Pauliemon

Nice!


----------



## spoker

im diggin the brake levers!


----------



## the tinker

Nice job!  The Shelby " jimmy D" springer is tops.  I like the look, and the ride is great. Nice looking bike and unlike the girl's Huffman and 53 Monark , the girl's Shelby springer can be cut down to fit a boy's frame.


----------

